# Black Male Cat wanted - Leeds WestYorkshire



## BlackEye (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking for a *black male cat* (to adopt) that is vaccinated etc and loves been around a child/children.

Good even natured,playful,loves cuddles and being independent too.:001_smile:

Preferably between 4 months and 8 years old.


----------



## tinypuss (May 6, 2012)

i can't help with an oldee cat but i have kittens... Ready july email Me if ur intrested... [email protected]


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Hope you found what you were looking for - rescues are innundated with black cats.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Try these rescues

Haworth Cat Rescue - Welcome

Leeds Cat Rescue - About Us

Home - Bradford Cat Rescue

Leeds Feline Friends - HOME

Barnsley Animal Rescue Charity (BARC) - Rescuing abandoned animals since 1995

Cat Action Trust 1977 - Home

RSDR Cats

Ray of Hope Animal Rescue

RSPCA Craven and Upper Wharfedale Branch | Home

Halifax & Huddersfield Animal Centre | RSPCA Halifax & Huddersfield District Branch Animal Centre

RSPCA Bradford and District: Home

RSPCA - Home

MPCR Home Page

Home - Bradford Cat Watch Rescue Kittens

Tameside Animal Shelter

KCC

good luck


----------



## K2miumiu (May 27, 2012)

Hi!did you have the cat yet?
because I got one British short hair which is gray, and 4 years old,
if you feel interested, plz send a email to me,thank you!


----------

